# Cobia trips!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

"Lite Catch" will be on the hunt again this year looking for cobia. We will be taking walk on's during the week days of April. The weekends are booked. 100.00 per person. I like to take 3 or less. I am licensed for 6 if you have a group you want to take. The reason i like to take 3 is for "tower time". With more than 3 your time in the tower is much shorter. But i don't mind taking more than 3 if the group is good with that. So with that said, if you have a day in mind let me know and i'll check and see if it is still open. Good luck to all!!


----------



## redsnap123 (Feb 27, 2010)

Du u have anything open for april 12-15?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I can take one more on the 12th. The 13th, 14th, and 15th are open.


----------

